# Half bridge at grassy sound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Heard the news today. The pier has been leased and will be gated and there will be a $5.00 per person charge to fish. This is supposedly taking place sometime next week. Kinda got mixed feelings about this. Don't know what's it gonna do to the night fishin there   . When I know more I'll post up.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

dogg,
heading up to LBI next week, you got any days off to get togheter and fish south NJ
db77
john


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I'll be off may 11th to the 28th, I will be away the 13th-16th. But after that I'm good to go. Drop me a line.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Heres the link to the posted Notice at the Bridge. (from the Barn)


----------

